# Closing up soffit area...



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Robie said:


> There is no attic. This is the second floor of a house...huge bedroom and huge bath. No useable space overhead.


Your picture shows an attic space behind a knee wall, that you labeled as crawl space. 

Never heard that space called crawl space, ever. Crawl space is under a house.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I believe a crawl space is anywhere in a house you can't walk in.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> Never heard that space called crawl space, ever. Crawl space is under a house.


If you say so....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I believe a crawl space is anywhere in a house you can't walk in.


So an attic you can't stand up and walk in, is a crawl space?

I guess I spent half the day in the crawl space of my shop, that is on a slab.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Robie said:


> If you say so....


I guess if you think so..........


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So an attic you can't stand up and walk in, is a crawl space?



So a basement you have to crawl into isn't a basement?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Has anything rigid been placed in the bays to block the draft from the soffit though the floor cavities or is it just batt insulation?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> Has anything rigid been placed in the bays to block the draft from the soffit though the floor cavities or is it just batt insulation?



Just insulation.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Robie said:


> Just insulation.


Like SLS said earlier, not an air barrier. 

Like others have mentioned, you'll need some sort of blocker to completely seal the flow of air from the cavity. That may mean you need to cap the top of the joists with plywood to create a sealed box.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Is everyone in agreement all the insulation should be pulled from the ceiling of the lower bedroom?


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I think you need to get in that triangular attic/crawlspace and install plywood, spray foam, or something that neaps all air out of all the walls and floors joists. I would also get the insulation out of the floor joist a foot or two around the pipes. If the air can come in one soffit blow through the floor joist and back out the other soffit I would think its probably very closet to the same temperature in that space as outside. 

I hope you aren't very big because it looks small in there.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Robie said:


> Is everyone in agreement all the insulation should be pulled from the ceiling of the lower bedroom?


The insulation is fine, you just need to air seal / draft block.

Hold on, I'm drawing a picture.









Ok....

Currently, the air is coming in the soffit and following the path down the joist bays. you need to block the path as shown.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> I hope you aren't very big because it looks small in there.


I hire a good friend of mine occasionally and he's pretty small.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## nickatprobuilt (Feb 10, 2015)

I have the same problem with my personal house. I have an insulated crawlspace that vents from the outside, through the soffit and into my bonus room crawlspace. Every time it gets below freezing, my washing machine lines freeze. Had to put R-14 insulation around indivdual pipes.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> The insulation is fine, you just need to air seal / draft block.
> 
> Hold on, I'm drawing a picture.
> 
> ...


Done. Thanks for all the help boys!
The three cutouts are to accommodate junction boxes that stood proud of the joist.


----------

